# I'm beside myself...



## elevan (Aug 25, 2011)

Asking for prayers is not something I would normally do but...

My husband just called to say that the Dr told my FIL that he has bladder cancer.  FIL thinks he's dying.  I am so sad.  Cancer is such an ugly thing. 

We lost my MIL to lymphoma in 2003 and my dad to leukemia in 2009.

I'm not there to hold DH and I know he's hurting.  My boys are in school so I've got no one to hold myself right now  

The dr said that he wasn't able to get all of the tumors and there are many of them.  He'll go through 6 weeks of radiation and see if that helps.  If not then they'll remove the bladder and do chemo.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, I'm so sorry. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## redtailgal (Aug 25, 2011)

z


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Chirpy (Aug 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear this... I'll be praying for your family.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry . . . I lost my Dad bout 3 years ago to cancer


----------



## PattySh (Aug 25, 2011)

Very sorry to hear the news. I lost my brother in law 2 years ago to cancer and my brother the same year. My neice beat thyroid cancer 8 years ago and just had a baby girl this year. She had both radiation and chemo after having her thyroid removed  and has been in remission since. Hoping the radiation gets the remaining tumors.


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh no  SO sorry to hear about this Em. I'll be prayin for your FIL, DH and you, sending big hugs to you


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Aug 25, 2011)

Just checked in to BYH and saw this.  Never crazy to ask for Prayers.  Sorry to hear the news.  Will definately pray for your FIL, your husband, you and the rest of your family.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 25, 2011)

wish I could be there to give you a hug in person.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 25, 2011)

My heartfelt wishes of success in beating this terrible disease to your FIL.  Also warm thoughts to help all deal with the roller coaster ride that will follow.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 25, 2011)

Emily, I am so sad to hear you have this to deal with.  Cancer is such a hard thing to deal with.  I think all of us has had to at some time or another.  I lost my dear Mother and Sister to lung cancer in the 80's.  Sis was only 56 but a heavy, heavy cigarette smoker.  Mom was too.  When I see a teenager with a cigarette in his/her mouth, I just want to walk up and snatch it out.....

You and your family will be in our prayers tonight.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 25, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Emily, I am so sad to hear you have this to deal with.  Cancer is such a hard thing to deal with.  I think all of us has had to at some time or another.  I lost my dear Mother and Sister to lung cancer in the 80's.  Sis was only 56 but a heavy, heavy cigarette smoker.  Mom was too.  When I see a teenager with a cigarette in his/her mouth, I just want to walk up and snatch it out.....
> 
> You and your family will be in our prayers tonight.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Wish I could say that's all it is...cigarettes.  In New Jersey, I want to rip every kid off a playground built on uncleaned landfills.  I want to rip every cup of water from the faucet from each child because of the partially cleaned water that is delivered to their home.  I want to stop mothers from boiling their babies nipples in that partially cleaned water.  I want to rip every child out of day cares that others thought was safe but held a deadly toxin called mercury.    That goes for the schools built on contaminated land too.  

I too want to stop teenagers from smoking along with the prescription drugs they steal.  Or the steroids encouraged to take by peers and adults who coach all for the "sake of the sport".    I know many children who went into Children's Hospital in Philadelphia NEVER smoking cigarettes, never taking drugs, etc with cancer.   I had one that didn't walk out.  

Sorry Emily, this topic is NOT political but very close to my heart.  Many people get cancer that did NOTHING to deserve it.  Others drink, smoke, take drugs, but walk around all healthy and happily stupid IMHO.  

What you all should rip into are the BIG WIGS who aren't looking to cure cancer, but think REMISSION is a cure. 

To all who beat cancer in many of its disgusting, life sucking way.         Emily hoping your FIL beats it too.  I always root for the underdog!


----------



## elevan (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you all!

When my MIL and my own father had cancer there wasn't anything that they could remove...they just had to go through chemo and hope for remission.

My MIL was 50 when she died 6 months after her diagnosis of lymphoma.  My MIL hid her diagnosis from us and we didn't know the extent of it until after her passing.  She was a smoker.

My Dad was 52 and died 1 year, 6 days after his diagnosis of leukemia...until then we thought leukemia was a childhood disease.  40,000 adults get it each year, while only 8,000 kids do...and yet almost all trials are for children (easier to get money I guess).  My dad swore he'd beat it until his last breath.  He never smoked, drank or did drugs.

My FIL is 61 just diagnosed with bladder cancer.  You can live without a bladder, so if they have to take it out I feel he probably has a good chance if he fights.  The problem is...he's already giving up.  He told DH weeks ago (before his diagnosis) that he was convinced he was dying...and now he's even more convinced.  We can't fight for him (lord knows I tried with my own dad) we can only be there for him.

Mrs. Research, I understand your anger at the cancer that surrounds us.  Before making the decision to be a farmer and a stay at home mom I worked for a company where the statistic was always in front of us...1 in 2 men and 1 in 3 women WILL develop cancer in their lifetime.  I used to do a test in a room...everyone stand up...sit down if you had a personal experience with cancer...now sit down if an immediate loved one did...now sit down if a friend did...now sit down if a coworker or acquaintance did...I had an entire room sitting down every single time.  How sad is that?  How angry does that make you feel?  I just had a tumor removed 2 months ago (it was benign now) but they told me that it was the type that in 15-20 years would have developed into colon cancer...I'm 33 and now I have to have a scope done every 3 years.  Am I lucky I caught it early?  Maybe....or maybe it'll come back and I'll just know my fate.  Our research is lacking in all different types of cancer.  But there is hope in some areas...did you know that Children's hospital of Atlanta has developed a cure for one type of childhood cancer?  We need more dedicated teams like them.  We need more people willing to speak up like you.

I hate cancer.  It doesn't discriminate.  Cancer makes me angry after it makes me sad.  But I learned from my dad's experience that you can't fight the fight for the person as much as you may want to.  The thing about my FIL that pains me the most is that it seems like he gave up before he was ever diagnosed  

Your prayers and hugs are very much appreciated.


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 26, 2011)

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry!  Hugs to you!


----------



## kstaven (Aug 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Cabinchick (Aug 27, 2011)

Sending prayers your way.....


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 27, 2011)

In 2008, my stepmother, mother, and then my father passed.  In 2009 I lost my best friend and then my FIL.  That was the roughest 2 years of my life.  W/out my animals, many days I'm sure I wouldn't have gotten out of bed.  I hope your family and farm bring you comfort.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 27, 2011)

Blessings to your family.


----------

